# Move apps to sd card - Samsung Galaxy



## zoran44 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have Samsung Galaxy GT S5830 (android 2.3), it has internal memory of 181mg of which 161mb is used.
I want to move my apps (fb, skype, games, a gps thing...) to sd card so I would have more space for installing more apps.
My sister has Telenor Smart (android 2.3) and she moved here apps to the sd card, but not the system apps.
On my phone I can't find options for doing so, but she can on her phone.

How could I move my apps to my sd card?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

see if the following will help. it has pictures 

Move all your applications into SD card with non rooted device - xda-developers


----------



## zoran44 (Nov 29, 2012)

the download link on that page doesn't work.
but nwm, I found where those settings are on my phone. I wonder why I newer looked there before


----------

